# All muscled up!



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If he's registered, what is his pedigree? He's looking very good! I like him, he looks like he'd be a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He looks like a QH to me, although lots of crosses turn out not showing all of their pedigree  

Looks to me like a good all-around horse; doesn't scream anything in particular. Seems very sane and like a good mount, good job getting him conditioned!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! 
And his registered name is Docs Colonol Stitch. I know nothing of his pedigree except Colonol Freckles xD
But his previous owner said his dad 3/4th thoroughbred. And his mom had a lot of thoroughbred in there too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks guys!
> And his registered name is Docs Colonol Stitch. I know nothing of his pedigree except Colonol Freckles xD
> But his previous owner said his dad 3/4th thoroughbred. And his mom had a lot of thoroughbred in there too.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He goes back to Three Bars who was a TB but everyone else that I pulled up at random came back Quarterhorse, Quaterhorse, Quarterhorse. I didn't see a lot of TB in his looks, is why I asked about his pedigree. He goes to Oklahoma Star, Zantanon, Little Joe, a bunch of the old line QHs.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh. Well maybe his previous owner is just a dirty liar. 
I don't really care so much what he is though. He's perfect for what I do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rideordie112 said:


> Oh. Well maybe his previous owner is just a dirty liar.
> I don't really care so much what he is though. He's perfect for what I do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't be so quick to say dirty liar, but mistaken anyhow. There were some quarters on his pedigree that I thought I'd heard of as TBs and when I pulled them up to see, imagine my surprise to see that they were QH all the way through. So, it's easy to make mistakes.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to say dirty liar, but mistaken anyhow. There were some quarters on his pedigree that I thought I'd heard of as TBs and when I pulled them up to see, imagine my surprise to see that they were QH all the way through. So, it's easy to make mistakes.


Well I just say dirty liar because his previous owners were pretty abusive to him, and I'm not their biggest fans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Rideordie112 said:


> Well I just say dirty liar because his previous owners were pretty abusive to him, and I'm not their biggest fans.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh OK! Then in that case, ignorant, abusive dirty liars! :twisted:


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Any other opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I think he's a pretty nice looking horse. I love that color pattern. Does he have any blue in his eyes? Can't tell in the picts.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

He looks to be a little long in the back, with a long/weak loin connection (though it definitely looks better muscled up). He looks possibly a tad posty behind, and a little steep through the shoulder.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks flytobecat!
Nope, no blue. It would be cool if he did though. 

And thanks Sully! I don't think he has a long back though, cause I asked his chiropractor and vet about that and they agreed it was normal length. It could just be the pictures
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

His hind legs do look a bit post legged to me, but that isn't the end of the world. My low level eventer had a very similar hind end, and he needed hock injections annually one he got to be 17, but otherwise he was a very sound and talented jumper. I would just be aware that jumping with post legged horses does cause wear and tear on the hocks.


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Rideordie112 said:


> Thanks flytobecat!
> Nope, no blue. It would be cool if he did though.
> 
> And thanks Sully! I don't think he has a long back though, cause I asked his chiropractor and vet about that and they agreed it was normal length. It could just be the pictures
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It may just be a long weak loin connection then, if you look where his back meets his hip it's not quite as "smooth" as you would like to see. It's not a huge deal, my jumper gelding had a long weak back and long weak loin connection, I just made sure his back was always as well muscled as I could get it. None of his faults are bad ones by any means!


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Karlie- okay thank you! I'll keep that in mind. He gets lots of vet check ups, and seen by a chiro every month. And he doesn't jump very big. We only jump 3'6 courses. 

Sully- okay! Thanks, I'll keep that in mind and work hard to keep his muscles strong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

